# Oak Cubes



## patc (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi all,


Are the oak cubes that George sells from Stavin? If they are i understand that they work well can anyone give me there experince with this and some insight?


----------



## vcasey (Jul 1, 2009)

Call George and ask.
I like using the spirals, but the cubes work well also. Just make sure you are getting the flavors you want from the toast before you use them. For example if you use the light toast you are likely to get a coconut background. Very nice for a mango or pineapple, not so nice for a Cab.
VC


----------



## patc (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks i read about the spirals as well is it easy to over oak?


----------



## vcasey (Jul 1, 2009)

For my tastes it is almost impossible to over oak. Your tastes may very.
After about 3-4 weeks start sampling, once its at the level you like its time to get the wine off the oak.
VC


----------



## Scott B (Jul 1, 2009)

Vcasey,
Very Interesting about the light toasting and the Coconut Background. Is thisknowledge about toasting from experience or is there a book I can read to get so of this great information. I always want to learn something new.


----------



## vcasey (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is one place I have seen the infohttp://www.thebarrelmill.com/toast.html . 
I just used the light oak for the first time on a lime mead experiment and I ended up adding a bit more.




VC


----------



## JimCook (Jul 1, 2009)

Scott &amp; Seagrape,


The flavors depend on the wood, the toast level, as well as the wine that you are oaking. Check out the Hungarian and American links found attached to this page: http://www.stavin.com/oak/french.htm. I haven't useda light toast that Vcasey refers to, but have used medium, house (medium plus), and heavy toasting from a variety of different wood types in cubes/beans as well as the two barrels I have (French and Hungarian medium toast). 


Yes, you can absolutely over oak wine. While oak will fade with time, it is possible and even likely to take your oak levels to virtually undrinkable levels, especially if literally following the instructions with the cubes. Know that 3 ounces of cubes will oak a 6 gallon carboy as if it were in a 5-gallon barrel, which means quite a bit of oak and fast. If you want to mimic a larger barrel for a more controlled oaking, try using one half ounce to one ounce of cubes in a 6 gallon carboy and tasting on a regular basis. 


Here's a link to George's newsletter discussing oaking techniques: http://www.finevinewines.com/September_2008.htm#LETTER.BLOCK23


- Jim


----------



## joeswine (Jul 1, 2009)

I myself don't use chips,bark or and large chunks of trees,



I prefer powder chestnut tannins, great on controlling the amount (to taste) add any time ,like layering a sauce,no problems in the end ,because you control the taste and effect.........


----------



## vcasey (Jul 1, 2009)

Like Jim said it can be easy to over oak especially at first as you are learning. Also over time your tastes change. I find myself using different toasts of oak to experiment and add variety to both my wines and meads. Hubby has started using oak in a couple of his beers - which is fantastic. The best thing you can do is play with your wine - try different oaks and try different yeasts. Taste and compare - what do you like? Because thats the best wine.


----------

